# New 'high-end' electric home grinder from Mahlgut the MOLA-e



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Text from their blog post - looks interesting!










We have already announced it on Instagram and Facebook. There will be a new mill and the MG-1(s) will be discontinued. Here are a few more detailed pieces of information thereto.

It was only last year that we announced some improvements to the MG-1. The mill was supposed to be named MG-1s and had been tested for a couple of months as well. The improvements were perfectly appropriate, but, if I were to be honest, we did not really like the MG-1s. It did not "click." The process of getting the mill off the ground was overall rather sluggish and lengthy and every enhancement felt like a workaround and not like an actual improvement. Less would have been good for the grinder. We experienced the same issue with the motor station. We had already built a couple of prototypes and tested them as well for a longer period, but the sobering result arrived with setting up the motor station's serial production. In the end, the station was twice as expensive as the actual Handgrinder, among other things, and that would have been incommensurate. We constantly had to accept compromises with both the Grinder and the motor station when we had actually planned to improve the mill and release a sensible add-on.

But then a new idea suddenly floated around our heads one day. That was the beginning of MOLA.

From the very beginning, everything felt right and good here, almost like a liberation, as we were able to directly incorporate our experiences, which we had gathered in the past, and to build a better grinder all but without compromises and completely without regard to the past. It is for this reason that we will discontinue the Mahlgut-1(s) and, for the time being, development of the motor station.

We currently still have various materials for a few MG-1 handgrinder in stock. We will still build these with small improvements (longer crank handle and a needle bearing instead of a nylon ring) and put them up for sale. Furthermore, we would still like to continue to advise and actively support all MG-1 owners and to offer the small update (crank handle and bearing). No one needs to worry. The support continues to be there. First off, we would like to apologize to all MG-1 owners who have shown interest in the motor station and have waited for it for a long time. We simply underestimated the subject and will make a special offer for all existing clients when the time comes.

In the course of the mill's redevelopment, we have chosen a completely different path from the one before. Thanks to a 3D printer, it was possible to test many aspects beforehand without the necessity of milling or lathing parts in a laborious and costly fashion. Our partners were very thankful for this and, thus, the first functioning prototype could be constructed relatively quickly. Taking a model into your hands is quite different from looking at a 3D drawing on the screen. After the first prototype had been built and worked the way we envisioned it to do, we decided to deal with it transparently and to publish some initial pictures / films. We are happy about the copious feedbacks and notes. This is the only way that we can continue to improve ourselves and to offer Mahlgut clients exactly what they want.

Finding a name proved to be slightly more challenging. An MG-2 was out of the question. We wanted to conclude and, thus, a new name was needed, especially since we planned for different variations of our grinder. Many name suggestions had to be discarded, as they were already in use elsewhere. Luckily, a good friend thought of Mola , which is derived from Latin and means mill or mill stone, respectively. It sounds good and works on an international level, too. That way, Mola-e (for electrical mill) saw the light of day. A Mola-h (for hand grinder) and a Mola-f (for flat grinding disc) are in planning as well. But those are still things of the future.

*Technical details about Mola-e*

Mola-e is 32 cm tall and the base plate, made from German oak, has a width of approx. 28 cm. The grinder weighs approx. 11 kg (without battery), which results from the fact that we manufacture the it predominantly from stainless steel. The grinder is a 68 mm conical grinder which we have used on the MG-1 already. There is an option to get the grinder with a special DLC coating. Why DLC and no TIN and what that is exactly and what it does will be explained by us more specifically in the near future.










During Mola's development, it was very important to us that it does not grind too quickly and that it corresponds to the speed of a hand mill. The ground material should not heat up unnecessarily. The built-in motor thus only rotates with 100 rotations per minute, but can withstand the strain of up to 20 Nm temporarily. Perfect for grinding even blond roastings without issue. The motor's transmission to the shaft occurs via low-maintenance metal gearwheels, which not only optimally transfer the force, but also run very smoothly. The shaft is doubly mounted and specially protected by means of a guide. No beans and no coffee grounds come into contact with the shaft or the sealed-up ball bearings.










Mola draws its power via a lithium polymer battery. That way, the mill may be set up flexibly without the need for a nearby outlet. We have tested the motor in connection with the Lipo-battery for more than one year and were able to grind as much as 5 or 6 kg of coffee even then with a single battery charge over the period of one month. We think it is a great idea to build an electrical mill that does not require an outlet. Most coffee corners do not offer enough space anyway, all the more as the power supply units are mostly very unsightly. Due to the first feedbacks that we received, we do, however, offer a power supply unit as well. That way, everyone is able to decide for themselves if they want to work with a battery or a power supply unit. In general, both options will be possible. We are currently testing two different power supply units worth considering. Naturally, we will report back on this matter once we have gotten further.










The grind adjustment is kept very simple. You simply loosen the fixing screw and turn the cylinder in which the outer grinding ring is located. Once you have found the required grinding degree, you simply fasten it once more by means of the fixing screw. We are currently looking for the perfect scale to adjust the grinder as easily as possible and, above all, repeatably. A word in advance: the scale will be milled into the stainless steel, which is not only practical, but also a visual highlight.










Due to Mola-e's size, we were finally able to realize a filter holder which may be adjusted in height and which has a flexible grip cover. Most filter holders fit innately. Those who own a smaller filter holder can reduce the contact area by means of adapter rings. That way, each and every filter holder may be used without issue. Furthermore, the widely popular Blind Tumbler fits into the holder.

*Enough technical details; it is time to grind.*










As Mola-e is a so-called single-doser grinder, the desired amount should be weighed out beforehand. Pour in the beans, put in the filter holder, and press the grind button. As soon as the beans are ground, the filter holder may be removed. The result is fluffy ground material, completely free of clots.

There are currently still some pending issues before we can go into production. As of now, we will report on each and every change or step here on this blog. Those who have questions about Mola-e or wish to test the prototype had best contact us directly. We are happy about every registered visit in Essen, Germany. We would love to come to an organized meeting in the German-speaking world as well.

More pics and videos on their Instagram -


__
http://instagr.am/p/BUbabtEDZkZ/


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.

Very interesting indeed. Going to watch this with interest.

http://mahlgut-manufaktur.de/en/information/time-for-a-change-mg1-goes-and-mola-comes/


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful! And there's not many grinders I'd say that about!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Extra pics and vids on their instagram -


__
http://instagr.am/p/BUbabtEDZkZ/


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's very industrial looking - almost art deco. I can see it being a statement piece.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

This wood and grinders thing is catching on







will watch with interest.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Extra pics and vids on their instagram -
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BUbabtEDZkZ/


Cool! I wonder how it compares with the Vario sitting behind


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

thinking about this grinder and its 100rpm speed with 20NM with battery pack - I assume that the motor is from a brushless cordless drill ??

Its an v interesting solution for a grinder, and may help keep the price down (removes stove pipe hat and nods to the machine).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This will be big dollars presumably ? Looking at the price other Mahlgut stuff has retailed for ( and that was with a reasonably nice exchange rate ) ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> thinking about this grinder and its 100rpm speed with 20NM with battery pack - I assume that the motor is from a brushless cordless drill ??
> 
> Its an v interesting solution for a grinder, and may help keep the price down (removes stove pipe hat and nods to the machine).


I would wonder how it would deal with some reasonably light roasted coffee though ...presumably this is why its a conical burrs design .


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> I would wonder how it would deal with some reasonably light roasted coffee though ...presumably this is why its a conical burrs design .


I wonder if the burrs are from a hand grinder, hence the 100rpm


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Mahlgut Grist was/is a serious struggle with light roasts, barely useable without bolting the grinder to the worktop. Very comfortable to use with regular roasts however.

I would expect this to be well north of £1500.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if it's in the EG-1 territory..


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Drool


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if it's in the EG-1 territory..


I think they are using a much smaller motor than the EG-1, so it might be a bit cheaper... but then again I wouldn't exactly be surprised either.

The line they wrote that the motor add-on would have been more expensive than the grinder itself gives us a clue as to the costs involved. - The grinder was £750+ depending on options I think.


----------

